# flying insect identification please



## trails (Jul 1, 2010)

Every day for the last 5 days I find about 4-8 of this tiny bugs in the carpet next to my bed. Some times they are on one side of the bed, other times, they are on the other. They are barely alive when I find them. They do fly, but I have only seen one fly once.

Can you identify them for me please?


----------



## trails (Jul 1, 2010)

*size*

The website wont accept any more photos from me, so I cant show you the actual size. These are TINY. about 1/4 of an inch long, or less than one CM long.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

looks like a very young honey bee to me.

does it have a stinger?


----------



## trails (Jul 1, 2010)

I dont think there is a stinger, it is very hard to see because they are so tiny. They do remind me of what we used to call "sweat bees" when I was a kid, but they are shorter and chubbier. I have no idea how they are getting into my bedroom and why they would congregate in the open on the carpeted floor! I am against all insecticides, so I really want to learn about these guys to find ways to get rid of them without using poisons.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

here is about the closest I could find listed as a sweat bee 

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.killerbeeremoval.com/images/beeIDs/album/slides/Sweat%2520Bee.JPG&imgrefurl=http://www.killerbeeremoval.com/images/beeIDs/album/slides/Sweat%2520Bee.html&usg=__k-Iw8QCNiG_lCJG7do-7wMvb4J0=&h=512&w=760&sz=38&hl=en&start=30&um=1&itbs=1&tbnid=VePAZaakmAqqKM:&tbnh=96&tbnw=142&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dsweat%2Bbee%26start%3D20%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DN%26ndsp%3D20%26tbs%3Disch:1 the furry part is much less furry than the one you have. Maybe if you have a USDA extension in your area. I know the one we used to have in my town did a lot of insect IDs.

just a suggestion but look for small bore holes in any wood you have around there, especially something like trim work that could lead to your attic area.


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

Trails: I don't know what these are, when time permits I'll do some searching.
I do feel confident that these are not wood-destroying, nor dangerous. I suspect that a "hatch" or emergence is occurring. That is why they are sluggish. I would also look overhead. Is there an attic? Light fixture that they could be coming through? When bees emerge from pupal state they are close to full grown, so this is probably close to adult size. It's possible that you may never know where they are coming from, but time will bail you out. Only honeybees make nests/hives that last from year to year and grow larger.
hope this helps.
This advice to see a county ag office for positive ID is very good, you will learn a lot for now and any future incidents.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

PAbugman 
pest control operator

Join Date: Jun 2010
Location: Southcentral PA
Posts: 4 


Chambersburg?


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

chrisn said:


> PAbugman
> pest control operator
> 
> Join Date: Jun 2010
> ...


nope, further north; I guess we don't know each other.


----------

